# Why not?



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

So here I am rebuilding my BOB after my Brother's kids "borrowed" it to go camping and I notice my torch tank trucks[modified hand trucks] and I remember that back when I could work,I could move a 55 gallon drum of cleaning solvent around on some with big wheels,that in the area of 500 Lbs easy!I got to thinking,why not take a hand truck, put some 10" inch wheels on it and a duffel bag,strap on a pack and attach a vertical rifle holder and haul buns up the hill with it?I can carry twice as much stuff but nowhere near 500 Lbs.if somebody beats me to it post a pic!:flower:

Might need to add 50' of rope for going down hill though.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

We have a collapsed on in the Wifes Van for her and the kids stuff in case somthing happens while I am not with them.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

good thinking but suppose the roads are blocked?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I have a hand truck and duffel bags for that specific purpose. Useful around camp tool for hauling firewood and water buckets as well.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

The bigger the wheels, the better. Much lower attack angle with increased wheel diameter. 

But soft ground is much harder to pull through PERIOD. If the weight is serious enough to require a cart, I doubt it will be worthwhile the high amount of energy needed to pull it AND maneuver it around obstacles in soft ground.

I really like the solid, "never flat" wheels sold now. Aluminum frames save weight, too.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Wonder if I could install some kind of ratchet brake for going up hill? my luck the tik tik tik noise would get me shot.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:hmmm: you could use compound pulleys and ropes to be less noisy...










http://www.buy.com/th/heavy-duty-dolly-cart.html










http://www.equinoxtrailers.com/store/item/192


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I like it! <3!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Wonder how fast a person can run pulling/pushing a 500 pound BOB?


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah it would suck to spend all day pushing and pulling your loaded cart up a nasty hill just to get shot by some lazy turd waiting for you to finish pushing his soon to be new gear up hill. Last act of defiance is to push the cart back downhill!! Fetch it yourself......


----------



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

My bob is simple. designed to hit the woods if roads are blocked. I think stashing is important too.


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

Don't forget one of those plastic sheet sleds. They roll up small & weigh almost nothing. In snow, ice or mud you can strap your backpack to it & slide it along a lot easier than carrying it or dealing with skinny tires. A lot of guys use them for dragging deer. It pulls easier & it keeps the carcass cleaner.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Hmm.good idea.


----------

